

Laptop Driven Development (with Emacs) - chrislo
http://blog.chrislowis.co.uk/2010/10/26/laptop-driven-development-with-emacs.html

======
jawee
A full screen Terminator provides a similar effect that you can use between
multiple programs. <http://software.jessies.org/terminator/>

Great terminal emulator that can be mouse or keyboard driven.

------
fragmede
Why not use iTerm in fullscreen?

~~~
chrislo
Because OS X emacs supports embedded graphics, for example. Full screen mode
also hides the top tool bar, which iterm wouldn't give you.

~~~
fragmede
iTerm in full screen _does_ hide the top toolbar. I have no idea about its
embedded graphics support.

